# Doris Day  92 !!



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2016)

[h=1]Doris Day Poses with Her Adorable Dog Squirrely in an Exclusive Photo on Her 92nd Birthday (past Sunday)[/h]
.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

She has aged well!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

She looks GREAT! She sure has been living the quiet life. I thought she was already gone. Nice to see her doing so well


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2016)

Still looks great.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

Happy belated birthday Doris, she looks wonderful!


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd be happy looking like that at 92!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2016)

I saw a show in Adelaide, about Doris Day, called "Doris and Me", starring Janet Seidel. I can't remember if it was part of the show, or separate, but we also saw Calamity Jane at the same beautiful little restored theatre.

http://www.janetseidel.com/doris-and-me


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 20, 2017)

Aging with grace...This is a real art.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------

